# good flounder spots in the carolina beach/snows cut area



## shoemaker423 (Jun 4, 2013)

im looking to do a little flounder fishing but dont really know where to go anybody got a spot or two they dont mind shareing


----------



## ZNicholson82 (May 29, 2013)

A lot of guys fish Oregon inlet bridge in the flats near the rocks to east and west sides on south of bridge. Gotta wade to get there. Never done it but looks fun


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Kure pier or Carolina beach pier with live mullet on Carolina Rigs. I also surf fish for them with mullet or twister tails.
Fort fisher boat ramp catches a lot of flounder as well


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Are you landlocked or do you have a boat?


----------



## shoemaker423 (Jun 4, 2013)

landlocked for right now


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

like i said, carolina or kure pier with live mullet can get you alot of flounder, somedays i can catch my limit but mosts its 3 or 4 fish a day . i also sheapshead fish so bring some fiddlers or barnacles if the flounder arent biting, then sheapshead fish


----------

